

Should readers get a refund when they pay to access seriously flawed papers? - tokenadult
http://retractionwatch.com/2014/02/26/should-readers-get-a-refund-when-they-pay-to-access-seriously-flawed-papers/

======
lugg
Did you expect a refund after seeing Iron Man 3?

